# Auto analysts assess the future of EVs



## CHARGED EVs Magazine (Nov 14, 2011)

Last week, a fleet of auto industry experts took a look in their crystal balls, and discussed their findings at the Automotive Megatrends conference in Dearborn, Michigan. 60 speakers addressed various automotive issues, including the developing market for EVs... Newswire >


----------



## electrabishi (Mar 11, 2008)

CHARGED EVs Magazine said:


> Last week, a fleet of auto industry experts took a look in their crystal balls, and discussed their findings at the Automotive Megatrends conference in Dearborn, Michigan. 60 speakers addressed various automotive issues, including the developing market for EVs... Newswire >


Quote from article "Michael Muzzin of Axeon Power seconded that sentiment, pointing out that PHEVs such as the Volt have more than 300 major components, compared to advanced gasoline engines, which have around 100."

..... whats he talking about????? Just the ICE engine has 300 moving parts and an electric motor has 1. Get rid of the ICE from the PHEV and you make the "complicated" parts count down to maybe 10 or 15. 

SMH

Mike


----------



## rochesterricer (Jan 5, 2011)

There was another article about this that suggested he was counting each battery cell.


----------

